# Lighting a 20 gallon tall?



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

You could certainly grow low-light plants with those lights, or you could go with something like this over a glass top. 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18360/si1379084/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24


----------



## th08tu (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I have a few more questions though.

1. Could you grow plants under the bulbs that are supposed to be used for reptiles, not the fluorescent bulbs which seem to be aquarium bulbs in differnent packaging but the halogen bulbs? They seem to produce much more wattage than any I can find made for aquariums without getting into long flourescent bulbs.
2. For my current setup, would it benefit from a DIY CO2 setup? I tried one already and after 3 days one morning I found all of my fish at the top of the tank and their gills going crazy, so I took out the co2 and put in a bubbler temporarily to increace the Oxygen. I am not sure if it is because the plants aren't fully established so they would not use the extra CO2 or if their is not enough light for them to use it and therefore I am oversaturating the water. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Halogen light might have a higher wattage, but that means mostly that a lot of energy is turned into heat rather than light. Fluorescent lamps are usually the way to go.

It's not so much the plants that determine the CO2 level by using it, it is the rate of diffusion, and loss due to surface agitation etc. So if you add a lot of CO2 to your tank, and there is not much surface movement, it can overdose the tank and kill the fish, no matter if there are few or lots of plants.

You need to figure out what CO2 level is good for your tank. With 15W over a 20gal tank CO2 will not make a huge difference.


----------



## th08tu (Nov 10, 2009)

ok that makes sense, too bad I thought I had a cheap way of getting the tank to 3wpg no prob, guess not lol.


----------



## th08tu (Nov 10, 2009)

so does anybody know a cheap way to get high level light on a 20 gallon? (i.e. under $100?)


----------



## bobulot (Nov 9, 2009)

I am interested in this as well. Does anyone recommend the coralife 65w for a 20g?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1410
One of those, with the legs would give you as much light as needed to grow any plants you want to grow. Good CO2 would be essential for this to be anything but an algae machine. Of course, you wouldn't want to use an actinic bulb in it, but you could get them to substitute a planted tank bulb.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

You could buy two of these fixtures. That would still bring you under $100.


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

Both Hoppy and Church made excellent suggestions, and as stated previously you will need CO2 with that much light. You could also try this: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/244414/product.web

and it's on sale.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ I think that would require CO2 just as easily as 2 of the normal output ones would. It's high output, so it's too powerful. If the OP is not considering CO2, I recommend only ONE of the fixtures I linked to above. Then he can add another one down the line after upgrading to CO2.


----------



## th08tu (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions everybody! I will definatley look at them and pick one this weekend!


----------



## bobulot (Nov 9, 2009)

So with high light you need co2? What would a good wattage be for a 20g high without using co2?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Just using ONE of the coralife fixtures I linked to above would be perfect for that. It's 28 watts of normal output T5 light, which is very efficient. Watts per gallon doesn't apply so much anymore when talking about T5 light, and it applies even LESS when talking about high output T5's.


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

Church said:


> ^ I think that would require CO2 just as easily as 2 of the normal output ones would. It's high output, so it's too powerful. If the OP is not considering CO2, I recommend only ONE of the fixtures I linked to above. Then he can add another one down the line after upgrading to CO2.


Agreed. I never said or implied that it wouldn't? I guess I didn't make that clear enough though. High output lighting requires co2. The question was for high light over a 20g and I was merely making another suggestion to consider in addition to the two that were already given.


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

Church said:


> ^ Just using ONE of the coralife fixtures I linked to above would be perfect for that. It's 28 watts of normal output T5 light, which is very efficient. Watts per gallon doesn't apply so much anymore when talking about T5 light, and it applies even LESS when talking about high output T5's.


I second that, I currently have one of the coralife normal output fixtures on a 20g (high) with no co2 and it is the perfect light.


----------



## bobulot (Nov 9, 2009)

so 28 watts in sufficient for most plants in a 20g tall?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, your average low to medium light plants would do just fine.


----------



## CuLan (Sep 25, 2008)

The 24" Nova Extreme SLR T-5 Fixtures from DrFS is only $68 for 48W.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

Does anyone have any comment on this? Is it good for a 20G High? Can it seat on a glass top or does it need mounting legs? Thanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

CuLan said:


> The 24" Nova Extreme SLR T-5 Fixtures from DrFS is only $68 for 48W.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770
> 
> Does anyone have any comment on this? Is it good for a 20G High? Can it seat on a glass top or does it need mounting legs? Thanks.


You'll need pressurized CO2 and a great fert regimen to keep up with that light level, it's extremely high.


----------

